# Was that Carmelo's Cocain?



## bLo0dYtEaRz818 (Oct 23, 2004)

Was that Carmelos cocain? Did he take all that? Was it his friends? Whats ur opinion?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

im sorry, what?


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

brutal


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bLo0dYtEaRz818</b>!
> Was that Carmelos cocain? Did he take all that? Was it his friends? Whats ur opinion?


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

yes it was his

he blamed it on his friend because he didnt want to ruin his reputation. i bet he probally paid his friend something for taking the rap


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*melo*

he looks like a Dupe addict what do you expect. Looks at his performance in the Olympics, he should have been tested there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: melo*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> he looks like a Dupe addict what do you expect. Looks at his performance in the Olympics, he should have been tested there.


Quiet you.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

*Re: melo*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> he looks like a Dupe addict what do you expect. Looks at his performance in the Olympics, he should have been tested there.


He was tested and he passed, you idiot. And if you think performance at the Olympics has anything to do with smoking weed, look at one of their most productive players, Lamar Odom.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: melo*



> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> He was tested and he passed, you idiot. And if you think performance at the Olympics has anything to do with smoking weed, look at one of their most productive players, Lamar Odom.


:yes:


----------

